# Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der Fünf Heere - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Fantasy-Epos



## FlorianStangl (30. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der Fünf Heere - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Fantasy-Epos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der Fünf Heere - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Fantasy-Epos


----------



## BlueDragon92 (30. Juli 2014)

Fuck man, das is einfach nur Gänsehaut...


----------



## Maiernator (30. Juli 2014)

Sieht super aus, reu mich drauf


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juli 2014)

der Trailer ist einfach nur Bombast  freu mich wahnsinnig auf den 6. und für lange Zeit auch letzten Trip ins filmische Mittelerde (die SEE mal ausgeklammert)


----------

